# Anil Ambani Vs Mukesh Ambani



## freakanomics (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey ppl, i don't know whether this thread will be closed or not... 
But still, there has been lot of flaming, fighting in the Ambani household. It is of national importance bec the Ambani family has entered almost all the sectors of the Indian Economy. They are there everywhere, mobile services, petro chemical industries, electricity... But the talk of the nation is the brothers. 
I feel they have dishounoured the name of their family. The legacy of their father is not a small thing, i hope we all agree on that matter. The family businesses have been divided btwn the 2 brothers, but even now there is arguing going on... On whose side do u stand?? Who do u think is the REAL successor of their father???


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 1, 2006)

Mukesh Ambani is Bigger Brother.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 1, 2006)

freakanomics said:
			
		

> But still, there has been lot of flaming, fighting in the Ambani household. It is of national importance bec the Ambani family has entered almost all the sectors of the Indian Economy. They are there everywhere, mobile services, petro chemical industries, electricity... But the talk of the nation is the brothers.
> I feel they have dishounoured the name of their family. The legacy of their father is not a small thing, i hope we all agree on that matter. The family businesses have been divided btwn the 2 brothers, but even now there is arguing going on... On whose side do u stand?? Who do u think is the REAL successor of their father???



*HI freakanomics  :::

*hey what you can do in their personal matter......*  *you can just paste them in forums for fighting.......
Well yeah they are in almost all the sectors of Indian Economy but still why to worry about them.........
Go on with your regular work dude..... We haven't taken responsibility to think successors of any family......


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 1, 2006)

@aakash mishra:: Hey pal, thnx for ur advice,man. But i don't think u know what is the meaning of a "FORUM". Go check it out on the dictionary, dude...


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 1, 2006)

freakanomics said:
			
		

> @aakash mishra:: Hey pal, thnx for ur advice,man. But i don't think u know what is the meaning of a "FORUM". Go check it out on the dictionary, dude...


Lol. Tru dat.
Actually, how can anyone say who is the better leader? Both are plundering from the masses equally. And the biggest irony is the name of their company.
I'll vote if you add an option for "Dissolve Reliance and distribute the kaala paisa among the Indian population."


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey, where's the third option? I will vote for "NONE OF THE ABOVE"


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 2, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the third option? I will vote for "NONE OF THE ABOVE"


LOL....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

Reliance sucks


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2006)

as per question and reliance being an indian company as per the tradition "the true successor" is mukesh ambani





			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the third option? I will vote for "NONE OF THE ABOVE"


 ... i will vote for me


----------



## blueshift (Sep 2, 2006)

Both Anil and Mukesh Ambani must be watching this forum! hehe


----------



## the deconstructionist (Sep 4, 2006)

What ever both are just plain Lucky to be sons of the great man. No one can take his place.


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 4, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the third option? I will vote for "NONE OF THE ABOVE"



Ya missing it


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

Both are idots and disturbing the peace of their father's soul.
Imagine their father....A Non-MBA guy who hardly studied and started his profession from a cycle repairer/builder and then built a huge fort! And now watch the sons....Qualified MBA guys, now trying to drown the whole fort! These guys have destroyed the importance of MBA.
I only pity their mother who watches the war of the sons and the whole fort being drowned .

PLease add another option "None" or "Both are Idiots!"


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 18, 2006)

Edited the poll and added one more option and voted for it.


----------



## rollcage (Sep 18, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Both are idots and disturbing the peace of their father's soul.
> Imagine their father....A Non-MBA guy who hardly studied and started his profession from a cycle repairer/builder and then built a huge fort! And now watch the sons....Qualified MBA guys, now trying to drown the whole fort! These guys have destroyed the importance of MBA.
> I only pity their mother who watches the war of the sons and the whole fort being drowned .
> 
> PLease add another option "None" or "Both are Idiots!"



True ... after their father was gone .. the first thing they did .. divide the whole empire .. The real thing would have been to maintain that.

They both are idiots .. specially Anil Ambani 
and how can forget the crap fones they dumped on us

They are cheats.. many of u may not know .. the reliance co. never paid any tax .. untill the recent years .. mostly during the Dirubhai time

Reliance Sucks  

Vote: None of them


----------

